# tremper X high yellow carrot tail



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

i bred a tremper male to a female high yellow carrot tail last season and got 5 normals. just wondering would i get the same results this season coming up ?


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

i think a high yellow is just a normal? my oh has geckos so im not great with the genetics side but i think if its a normal then you will just produce normals with hets? mostly anyway!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

leocarl said:


> i bred a tremper male to a female high yellow carrot tail last season and got 5 normals. just wondering would i get the same results this season coming up ?


if the female isn't het for T_albino then yep think you'll find all you'll get are normals that are het for albino


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, you will get the same this time as well. As Tremper albino is a recessive mutation both parents need to pass on the gene in order for offspring to be visually Tremper albino. All your offspring will be het Tremper albino.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

leocarl said:


> i bred a tremper male to a female high yellow carrot tail last season and got 5 normals. just wondering would i get the same results this season coming up ?


It depends whether you are thinking of breeding the male with the hi yellow again, or have kept any of those babies back to use for breeding (coz these will all be het albinos).


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

i have kept one female back but she has got a bit of brain damage so i think its clever not to breed her.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

leocarl said:


> i have kept one female back but she has got a bit of brain damage so i think its clever not to breed her.


Why, what symptoms are being displayed, if you don`t mind me asking mate?


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

when she hatched she found it really hard to catch the crickets and i was my mum was speaking to someone from the lizard wizard website and she said that the leo could have gotten dehydrated in the egg. and i still get the impression that she is still not totally there in the head if you get me 

cheers

Carl


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

*crickets and my mum was speaking*


----------

